# What's the largest snapper you've ever caught????



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY

Well this used to be the time we'd start getting ready for snapper season, but since the feds have ruined our lives figure i'd at least get some pics of everyone's sows. Mine's 33.7 Caught on a wellhead in 80 ft, on a 7oz pink willamson abyss.


----------



## Chris V

27lbs. 

I've caught a good many snapper over 20lbs. but have yet to break that 30lb. mark


----------



## FelixH

24.6 lbs., if I remember correctly...

26Oct07


----------



## Sea Monkey

The OLE biggest Sow. Mine would be 27#'s. Caught off one of the tanks off Alabama, been probably 8-9 yrs ago. We are due one over 30#. Have caught plenty over 20#'s .


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

when i was 17 or 18 i caught a 17lb red snapper in the bay.. i dont know if i have the pic anymore but ill look for it.. it was one of my crowning moments in fishing, lol, the pic was used in the paper.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing

Since I have been in business I have caught only about 5 over 30. So many over 20 I can't count. The largest I have caught was 31.7 on an ole guys center console which I was taking him fishing. I caught that one on a live eel, 40 lb test on a 1/2 ounce knocker rig. No leader. lead strait to the hook. I hooked him about 10 feet down in 100 feet of water. The only reason I was able to catch it was that the current was so strong that day I was able to get off the spot fast by just shutting off the boat. I was holding up in reverse on one of my little runover spots I found. That fish took me down fast and hard all the way to the bottom both thumbs on the spool could not stop it. I guess the spot was so small it couldnt get back to break me off.


----------



## captjimV.A.S

If your not just talking red snapperI caught a 91# CUBERA snapper that now hangs on the wall at outcast bait and tackle.


----------



## fishnfrank

I have a good friend that said he caught his biggest red snapper ever last year, out of season of course, under Pensacola 3 mile bridge. He said it was every bit of 30-34 inches. Of course he didn't have a camera, so I tell him we have to go catch it again before I'll believe him. I myself haven't caught any hogs to speak of.


----------



## Get'n Wade

> *captjimV.A.S (3/18/2009)*If your not just talking red snapperI caught a 91# CUBERA snapper that now hangs on the wall at outcast bait and tackle.


I Drool over that fish evertime I go in there, please tell me where and how you caught it. I want to catch one of those so bad I cant stand it! Thanks :bowdown


----------



## Captain Jake Adams

We have caught several over 20 and 4 over 30. Our largest was caughta fewyears ago in May in 240' of water on natural bottom and weighed 34.9 lbs. Here is a pic of that fish (she doesn't look as big in the photo):


----------



## Brandy

> *Captain Jake Adams (3/19/2009)*We have caught several over 20 and 4 over 30. Our largest was caughta fewyears ago in May in 240' of water on natural bottom and weighed 34.9 lbs. Here is a pic of that fish (she doesn't look as big in the photo):




She looks like she has 20lbs of bait in her gut. Been eating good. Nice fish!


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY

i'll have to wait until i get back up to the deer camp to get a pic of mine.... but here's the best "stringer" we've ever done- from 12 to 23.5


----------



## captjimV.A.S

I was about 20 yards off the AVOCET bottom fishing and had a big rod set out for the hell of it and a 1 1/2 live mingo snapper for bait no weight just free line, had about 50 feet of line out and the drag on hard and when he took it he took off 100 feet of line on one run to the bottom. It was a half hour tug of war to get him to the boat,,with a penn 12 ought reel and 100 pound test line.When we got him on deck we didn't know what the hell he was.When we first weighed him he was over 110# buy the time we got to outcast the next day he was 91# It's a fish i will NEVER FORGET!!!!!!


----------



## flyguyII

I never busted 30 lbs but my best day wasthree years ago about this time. I was out of orange beach by myself testing the boat. I was heading to the rigs about 20 miles out and ran into a cutoff oil head. As I trolled 3 stretch 30's past it I had a hard hit and caught a 20 lber. Swung back and got a double, both over 24. Managed to get them both in. One last pass and one more over 20 ( on my boga grip). I marked the spot on both GPS's and figured I'd give it a try when the season opened. Two years now and I can't find the waypoints or the spot.:banghead. That is the only time I've caught snapper on lures or had that many big ones at one spot.


----------



## hmsmithjr

We have hit the 30# mark once about 4 years ago on an old wreck someone gave me. A buddy of mine caught it on a penn 4/0 with one of the generic penn slammer fods. I will never forget seeing that rod bent over tip to gimble. It was exactly 30# on the boga. I will try and find a pic tomorrow on my computer at work.

Maclin


----------



## trimtab

30.33 didn't even place in the ADSFR!


----------



## Pier#r

I didn't catch it, but in 2002 (working the weigh table at the Yellow Jacket Fishing Tournament)I had the priveledge of holding the Alabama state record red snapper (44.75#)










THAT was a beast!


----------



## LATERALINE

What rig was the 45lber caught at? Can anyone identify that rig?


----------



## Tuna Man

> *LATERALINE (3/20/2009)*What rig was the 45lber caught at? Can anyone identify that rig?


??? But 60 miles south of Dauphin Island.


----------



## delta dooler

largest was off Dauphin Island, shallow rig in 50' of water, freelined cigar minner, 30# spinning outfit, 27#'s

second largest, Pensacola Bay (between Ft Pickens and old Ranger Station) 4/0 50# line , live mullet, 24#'s

have caught quite a few drift line fishing the rigs over 20#'s, have LOST quite a few doing the same thing that might have been bigger than the biggest.


----------



## tightlinessportfishing

Not sure of the weight,,but it was a hoss,,,summer of 08


----------



## Chris V

> *tightlinessportfishing (3/21/2009)*Not sure of the weight,,but it was a hoss,,,summer of 08


I'd definitely say over 20 but not sure how much over


----------



## Wade Schepper

i did't catch this fish, my buddy Nick J (forum member) caught it on my boat in last years but light, not the biggest out there, but big enough for us to bring home $750. <U>21.28 lbs.</U>


----------



## SlightlyCREWED

A couple from Last Year


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

> *Tuna Man (3/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *LATERALINE (3/20/2009)*What rig was the 45lber caught at? Can anyone identify that rig?
> 
> 
> 
> ??? But 60 miles south of Dauphin Island.
Click to expand...

weird. that would be right around petronius


----------



## seanmclemore

heres a few decent ones...back when we could keep fish before they were endangered


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

damn mclemore


----------



## GONU

One I had to throw back. about 20#'s.


----------



## fred

Mine's only about 20 lbs (on length, we didn't have a scale), but whatI findinteresting is that I got this one at the 3 mile barge off Ala Point (this is not a 20 pounder). The wind was strong out of the north and that was as far as we wanted to go (it later calmed as seen in this picture of the bay). I've caught a few 20 or so, but this one took a flat line that was drifting for king. 

I'm the guy smiling on your right. You didn't do too well that day did you, Johnny ;-P .


----------



## reelhappy

he's one i caught on the sea monkey. was helping him deploy reefs , and we got a little fishing in. you can see the 4x4 in the back ground used to protect the gunnels. snapper season was closed so back he went after a little ride thru the water to get him kicking. we where in fed waters but state was open. we thought of towing him back into state waters. 4 miles away! but didn't he weighed 25 pounds was a good fight. we where trying to get aj's!


----------



## recess

This picture doesnt do it justice Thos eof you that know me know im not a little guy at all I'm 6' 3" 280 , this fish went 40lbs on the boat scale before we released her.Caught her on a big pigfish on the edge in december.

TIM


----------



## mdrobe2

I don't have pics but we caught some nice ones while working offshore. South Marsh Island 99 platform produced back to back 17 pounders for me and Vermilion 265 produced some up to 32 lbs. Vermilion 265 is the best snapper hole we ever fished! We used to catch ours on hand lines with cut bait, I kid you not. We also had cobia and tarponat Vermilion 265, and I saw a marlin at South Marsh Island 99. These spots are well west into LA, but the fish are there, soI offer the post for those of you that choose to fish that area.


----------



## Rag-Tag

TunaMan,

Wise old Indian Chief once told me that Melvins has never been the greatest judge of distance. And by the way when I first saw the picture I told em if they were gonna get that much of the rig in the picture the camera man should have neeled down so you could see the rigs address in the top of the pic!!

Brandy,

Looks strikingly like these strange 10# lead cannon ball looking things that Outcast sells in their weight bin??oke


----------

